# John Deere 1520 Distributer



## DJan (29 d ago)

I have a JD 1520 that has timing issues. When I tried timing it with a light the timing was fluctuating all over. Seems to be a lot of play in the distributer shaft. As I'm looking at buying a whole new distributer does anyone know if there is a solid state distributer available for the 1520? Thanks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy DJan, welcome to the forum.

If you search the internet, you can find remanufactured distributors for your JD 1520, conventional distributors, but electronic systems are sold as kits to install in your distributor. I don't think that you will find a distributor with solid state ignition system.


----------

